# 12hr in stable



## micmoo (21 October 2013)

I have recently started bringing my horse in at night and keeping her in for roughly 12hrs is this length of time too long?.


----------



## hayleymyles (21 October 2013)

Personally, it depends on your horse, whats in and around the stable... I know mine will be out until the temp goes below zero as she gets bored in a stable.

Does she seem happy? Any signs of distress? Hay to feed on ALL night? Water available? She's probably fine... 

Why are you putting her in at night?

Mine just gets rugged up and does whatever she wants (Im lucky enough to have my stable in her field with her - and she barely goes in it!)


----------



## dogatemysalad (21 October 2013)

It's not ideal but many horses cope with this quite well. Unfortunately many livery yards don't offer 24 turnout over winter. 
 Things you can do to make life easier for the horse are keeping to a routine. I try to turnout in the morning at a regular time, as early as practical, so they stress less. 
 If you have a choice, choose a well ventilated stable, preferably a roomy one with natural light. Having settled neighbours helps, rather than door bangers or box walkers. 

Give enough forage to last the night, even if it has to be soaked or mixed with oat straw, if your horse is a good doer. 
 Treat balls, hay blocs, swedes etc help reduce boredom and encourage movement, as does putting hay in different piles to keep the horse from standing still for too long. 
 The main issues for stabled horses are breathing issues from dust/ammonia. Stiffness or filled legs. Stable vices. Thrush from soiled bedding. 
Good stable management can reduce these risks as grass livery all year on decent ground isn't a choice for everyone. It's a compromise.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 October 2013)

Give it enough work and good stable management and the horse will be fine.


----------



## ConnieLove (21 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Give it enough work and good stable management and the horse will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^

I feel bad in saying that mine are stabled at night all year round however this has never been an issue for them. Maybe this is just because it's always been this way for them, with all the yards I've been on, none offer 24/7 turn out. It's very uncommon to find yards that offer it in my area.


----------



## chestnut cob (21 October 2013)

12 hours is fine.  Mine is coming in from tonight.  He will come in either when I get to the yard each night, between 5.30pm and 6.30pm, and stay in until the following morning when he will be turned out.  If I turn him out, it is around 7.30am.  If the yard do it, it is about 8.30-9am (will be later in the depths of winter as TBH when they are knee deep in mud, freezing, howling wind and rain, they don't much like being out anyway!!).  If he is ridden/worked before turning out, he might not go out til 10/11am.  He gets plenty of work, our stables are huge and they go out each day so I see no problem with it.


----------



## hnmisty (21 October 2013)

Depends on the individual!

My old pony was stabled for 16 hours in the winter, she'd go out in daylight hours or she would just be stood at the gate waiting to come in.


----------



## starryeyed (21 October 2013)

As others have said, it depends on the horse. Does she seem settled or is she stressed and upset and being inside?
The majority of horses are happy to stay in for this length of time as long as the stable is well ventilated and as long as they have something to munch on all night - this is the most important bit about being stabled, as they need constant access to forage. If your horse puts on weight easily then soak the hay very well to take any goodness out of it, just make sure that she won't be stood with an empty net.
As mentioned, stable toys will help to reduce boredom. Does she have other horses nearby?


----------



## micmoo (21 October 2013)

Hi all.

 She has a.very well ventilated androomy stable and company nearby and plenty of hay to graze on over night. Wheather it lasts her through the night is another thing as she likes her food!!. She has a toy to nudge around the stable with her muzzle and I will hang a swede near tge window for her to play with too.
Thanks for ll the replies. Xx


----------



## 9tails (21 October 2013)

Most horses are kept like that in winter.  Mine sometimes come in as early as 4pm and go out around 7am, as long as the bed is clean and dry yours will be fine.  She sounds thoroughly pampered!


----------



## Penny Less (23 October 2013)

Mine come in about 4 once the clocks change and go out about 8 or 9, so they are for a lot longer than 12 hours. They seem quite happy though


----------



## pansy (24 October 2013)

alma said:



			Mine come in about 4 once the clocks change and go out about 8 or 9, so they are for a lot longer than 12 hours. They seem quite happy though
		
Click to expand...

Mine do this as well & also seem happy - before we moved to current yard approx 3 years ago - the hardy one hadn't been in overnight & he's settled into the routine fine - I know it so personal,  but I would rather have them stabled overnight in the winter xx


----------



## Shutterbug (24 October 2013)

Once my guys start coming in I usually have them in by 7pm and they will be out again at around 7am - so long as they are cosy, warm, have lots of hay and water and a treat ball they are happy as larry.


----------



## putasocinit (25 October 2013)

Please make sure you hang the twine through the swede very tight, a loose loop can cause a horse to put its tongue through and its not a pretty sight when the tongue gets tied and twisted, i prefer to put anything like that on the floor or in their feed bucket.


----------



## Cortez (29 October 2013)

Mine are in at night year round (occasionally out at night, in by day depending on the weather conditions), mostly for more than 12 hours. They are happy as Larry, and one HATES being out for more than 2 -3 hours: weirdo! BUT, they all work for a living and are not pets.


----------



## xDundryx (30 October 2013)

Mine is in for around 12 hrs, out at 6am, in between 5 and 6pm, 2 massive small hole haynets (which he rarely finishes), deep bed and cozy rug..seems quite content


----------



## Amymay (30 October 2013)

micmoo said:



			I have recently started bringing my horse in at night and keeping her in for roughly 12hrs is this length of time too long?.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I wouldn't say it is.

My horses would spend roughly 15 hours in overnight during the winter.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2013)

If they have enough food stimulation and company 12hr in a stable especially if it's overnight I don't have an issue with in winter. If enough shelter i prefer 24/7 turnout but in a flat field no hedges and the horrid weather I'm sure my horses would prefer in with enough hay rather than out.


----------



## yaffsimone1 (30 October 2013)

It depends on the horse. in the winter mine cannot stay out 24/7 (they do 24/7 in the summer only), 1 they don't like it in winter (as racing fillies they never lived out) and 2 we don't have enough grazing. During winter they come in at around 4-5pm and go out 7-7.30am (approx 14 hrs). They have plenty of room, massive haynets, plenty of water and are perfectly happy. They don't weave, crib, windsuck etc.

If this changes then i will need to review but while they are happy, i'm happy.

My cob did a tendon and didn't step foot outside of his stable for over 6 months (on the advice of a vet) i did all his stable duties around him. He was as good as gold and didn't suffer because of it.


----------

